# Upcoming release



## chongmagic (Mar 15, 2019)

Can anyone guess what it is? It has SMD for sure.....


----------



## tdukes (Mar 15, 2019)

No guess. 6 14 i/o SMD chips, and 8 pin SMD two 8 way switches, 2 DPST, and a DPDT, and at least one pot.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 16, 2019)

Wow.  Looks like a board with a mixer chip that brings together some kind of Duo arrangement that uses some digital ICs.  There is a hex inverter that might be similar to the "tube sound fuzz" .  two other ICs to count and divide pulses -- maybe frequencies that might be able to do musical intervals.  So two fuzz channels that can be shifted up or down and mixed with the dry signal?   This is just a guess based on looking at the picture of the board on FB, but something like that would be really interesting.  It would be a very cool evolution of a Craig Anderton pedal from 35 or 40 years ago called the Roctave Divider -- http://hammer.ampage.org/files/rocktave.pdf


----------



## prairiestate (Mar 16, 2019)

My guess was an SMD SuperHeterodyne Receiver. I haven't A/B'd them enough to have a more definitive answer


----------



## zgrav (Mar 16, 2019)

You may be right.  I was thinking the FB picture had been posted after the Superheterodyne project was already listed.  https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/superheterodynereceiver/


----------



## Devoureddeth (Mar 21, 2019)

Not a huge fuzz guy but a ge/si switchable muff for new image?


----------



## TeleCrunch (Mar 23, 2019)

^ Agreed. Looks like a muff with lots of options - dip switches? The Über Muff?


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 25, 2019)

Oh I know what it is now.


----------



## Robert (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## chongmagic (Mar 25, 2019)

I meant to say I know what the one is with the dip switches.


----------

